# Chief Engineer Robert Hall and Chief Engineer Leonard Hall



## d.cook (Jan 26, 2012)

These two men are my Uncle and Cousin respectively. I'm not sure which lines they sailed with but possibly Blue Funnel and Glenn Lines among others. They were both great characters and told great stories, I would be very pleased to hear from anyone who knew them and could tell me more about them. 
Many thanks
doreen cook


----------

